# cage help



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

right currently i have 2 russians in a 3ft tank 
A robo in a mini dunna









im getting fed up with how hard it is to clean the tank compared to the proper hamster cage

what would people recomend ??


----------



## Neza (Nov 21, 2008)

That's why I switched exclusively to aquariums a long time ago, except for my male mice. More floor space, nice ventilation, much easier to clean, and the best view of the animals inside.


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

Neza said:


> That's why I switched exclusively to aquariums a long time ago, except for my male mice. More floor space, nice ventilation, much easier to clean, and the best view of the animals inside.


im confused are you saying the fish tanks are easyier to clean ??


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I must say I prefer cages to tanks to clean. 

Get an Habitrail ovo loft - my russians love it and you can get add-on's to make it bigger. Fantastically easy to clean too.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I prefer cages to tanks as allmy rodents have enjoyed climbimg the bars.

I have two Hamster Heavens for Buffy and Angel (the Syrians), they are a lovely big cage but are quite expensive and [email protected] are discontinuing them so they might be hard to come by and they take up a lot of space.









For Spike, Cordelia and Willow (Campbells Dwarfs) I have an Imac fantasy with extra floors, they are a lovely cage and although not as big as the Hamster Heaven, they are very interesting for the occupants.









For the mice I have a huge imac thingy that I got off Ebay, its excellent and but takes up loads of room and I haven't seen one for sale since.









I also have two spare Cambridges for.......erm......well, well you never know when someone will turn up needing a home. They are excellent cages for a single hamster and there is plenty of room for toys and they don't take up loads of room.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Aww why are pets at home discontinueing Hamster heaven - I think they are the best cages for a Syrian. They discontinued the Cambridge too which is another good cage. I don't like that silly new one that they have got out with all the wooden bits in - it's so small.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

i have robos in tanks and cages, i dont really notice a differentce, if anything though, tanks are probably easier, take the stuff out, hoover out the rest, give it a wipe with some disinfectant and bobs your uncle its done!! cage isnt much more difficult as its the same things with just a bit more to wipe down. i can get the three robos cleaned out and back in in half hour. and thats while watching the telly. Merlin in the rotastck though takes a bit longer but hes worth it.


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

Are the fantasys ok for dwarfs ? 
I can't Hoover the tank I have to scoop it and it goes everywhere, what is the bar spacing I need for a dwarf ?


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

alyssa_liss said:


> Are the fantasys ok for dwarfs ?
> I can't Hoover the tank I have to scoop it and it goes everywhere, what is the bar spacing I need for a dwarf ?


My Campbells Dwarfs are in a fantasy and they are far too big to squeeze out. I think the bar spacing is about 1cm but I can't find a ruler. Spike is fully grown and Willow and Cordelia and nearly fully grown so I don't know about very young Dwarfs.


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

there about 7months i think, i wont have to worry about stir hes massive lol 

would be the robo id be worried about but he can stay put in the duna


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I got that fantasy off Ebay for £40, they are quite expensive to buy new but they come up on Ebay all the time.


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

will have to keep a look out , thanks


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

found one but its in brighton 

what other ones are there for dwarfs that are a resonable size

some on ebay are mega small


----------

